# New Pro League Coming



## silverbax (May 7, 2008)

This league has a different business model, looks like players/teams will be able to compete in different 'levels'...

http://www.sbwire.com/press-releases/new-pro-basketball-league-shoots-for-stability-of-us-minor-leagues-in-2014-410063.htm


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I added some tags, OP. Good luck to you and your family.


----------

